# hashis and adrenals



## brenda50 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

I have heard some with Hashis say that they cannot take Armour. I can't even get that far yet as I don't know what to do about my adrenals. I tried glandulars and they made me worse i think it was the adrenaline. So the next step is ACE or Cordef. Which is best for Hashis please? If Armour is no good does that mean that taking T3 alone would be best? I also think I have Lyme's.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 can relate to adrenal fatigue verses Thyroid condition. From there, other test can confirm. Conventional doctors and tests cannot diagnose adrenal fatigue, because they are prepared only to diagnose extreme dysfunction in the adrenals, such as Addison's disease, a potentially fatal condition where the adrenals essentially shut down. Your complementary practitioner can do a saliva cortisol test to evaluate your adrenal function, however, to diagnose more subtle dysfunctions in your adrenal glands, you will need a more open-minded, aware doctor to obtain test and treatment. If doctor will not test, you can by kit at your local drug store.

In the early stages of adrenal exhaustion cortisol levels become chronically raised and DHEA levels start to decline. This situation has a negative impact upon thyroid function since cortisol is directly antagonistic to thyroid function. Presumably, this is the body's way of conserving energy by reducing thyroid activity and thus slowing down metabolism. Cortisol reduces thyroid activity by reducing stimulation of the thyroid gland through decreased output of Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) from the pituitary. It also acts to stop the conversion of the thyroid hormone T4 (thyroxine) into the active form, T3.

If hypos (hashi) are put on thyroid hormone alone, they sometimes respond negatively. If they take thyroid hormone by itself, the resultant increased metabolism may accelerate the low adrenal problem. Taking thyroid hormone into the system might causes an immediate worsening of the adrenal fatigue. Certain symptoms will worsen and most post- menopausal women who are experiencing hair loss have an adrenal function problem. *Adrenal function must be repaired before thyroid hormones are taken.*

Being consistently under stress takes a toll on the adrenal glands, and eventually, they run out of steam, and stop producing sufficient hormones.

Some people with adrenal fatigue or unresponsive hypothyroidism have found that low-dose hydrocortisone at physiologic doses can help their immune system, and resolve many symptoms of adrenal fatigue.

Avoid Stimulants. As much as you may want them, stimulants are the equivalent of giving too much gas and "flooding the engine" in a car. It puts further stress on the adrenals to work harder and produce more energy, and ends up further depleting the adrenal glands. Things to avoid include: caffeine, ephedra, guarana, kola nut, and prescription stimulants.

Balance Your Blood Sugar With Your Diet . To minimize stress on the adrenal system, and ensure maximum energy, you should consider a low-glycemic (low-sugar) diet, consisting of sufficient protein and fat, low-glycemic carbohydrates, eaten in smaller, more frequent meals throughout the day. Sugar and simple carbohydrates put stress on the adrenal glands due by rapidly shifting blood sugar levels. By switching to vegetables, fruits and proteins, and high fiber carbohydrates, blood sugar remains more stable, providing less strain on the adrenal glands.

Supplements. Basic Multivitamin/ B Complex -- You will want to take a strong, balanced formula that provides decent amounts of key factors for adrenal and metabolic health. One formula I personally recommend is Jacob Teitelbaum's "Daily Energy Enfusion," which replaces 20 different pills with one powder that you can mix into a drink, plus a B vitamin capsule.

Adrenal Glandulars -- Desiccated adrenal gland can be helpful to some people in supporting the gland, and replacing some missing adrenal hormones. Be sure to get a reputable brand from a reputable supplier, to ensure quality, potency and safety.

Pregnenolone, DHEA -- Pregnenolone and DHEA are hormones that can help resolve adrenal fatigue. Use of over-the-counter hormones is recommended only under the guidance of your practitioner.

This is by no means a comprehensive list of supplements or solutions. Your best option is to work with a practitioner to diagnose your adrenal fatigue, and to develop a customized treatment program that will help resolve this condition.

I am not a fan of Pig Armour because the ratio of t-4 to t3 is higher in pig thyroid than the human thyroid, therefore, can cause more problems then thyroid people need. Cytomel T3 can be regulated to our needs. However T3 is not a miracle drug that is not necessarily a cure-all for all our ails. I am not necessairly a fan of T3 either, unless there is a conversion problem.

Good luck - feel better.


----------

